#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Maintenance Planning Engineer for Petrochem in Kuwait

## RoadRigo

Urgently required for Petrochemical in Kuwait
Maintenance Planning Engineer

Expereince 6-10 years
Preferred Kuwait Resident



send resume with certificates to: alaa_hussein@pic.com.kwSee More: Maintenance Planning Engineer for Petrochem in Kuwait

----------

